# 2 Havs + 1 Lab = 1 crazy dog lady :)



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

As some of you know, my husband and I have seriously been considering getting a labrador retriever.My husband used to train labs and we have always had a special place in our hearts for the breed. I LOVED all the photos you guys posted in my other lab forum and I fell in love with labs all over again. I really appreciated all of your advice as well. As we really wanted a "family dog" (one that can run around with the kids outside WITHOUT a leash or constant hawk watching) we went ahead and pursued our idea. We found an amazing breeder and on Thursday we went to pick up "Maddie" our new black lab. She is such a sweetie! She comes when you call, walks with you, and is already the making of a wonderful field dog. Needless to say, she has been really great! Nick and Norah however, don't exactly feel the same way. We have ben very careful to introduce them on nuetral territory, give them lots of attention, and let them have their space from each other. Obviously, Nick and Norah's interest are first in our head( Our kids know this and our new breeder does as well) Things were going okay until this morning when Nick decided to be Mr. Tough Guy. He walked over to Maddie and just started growling at her. This has happened a couple times between them. At first Maddie would just jump back and shrink away but she is starting to realize she has a voice and actually barked back once. We have been watching them VERY closely. We really really really want this work out. Any suggestions/ ideas/ experiences? Thanks so much! 

PS. Of course I attached pictures from yesterday's play session!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jackyln, I don't have any inputs for you but just wanted to say that all the 3 furkids are gorgeous. I do hope things work out well for all of you. Good luck!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww..what a cutie. Congrats!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We already had a golden retriever when we got Sissy. The golden thought Sissy was a rabbit and while we were holding our 4 lb Sissy and trying to introduce them - the golden was snapping like she wanted to eat Sissy. So we kept them separate for about 6 months. We took Sissy in the front yard on a leash for everything and they got to love each other through the fence. They loved meeting each other through the fence and then we started walking Sissy in the back yard on leash to let the golden know that it was ok for Sissy to be there. It didn't take long and they were best of buds.

I see your lab is so much smaller than our golden was but maybe take them for walks together - so they can get use to doing things together.

You sure have some cuties!

Best of luck.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

GORGEOUS. I have a soft spot for labs also. I have a german shep/lab mix. Labs are so loving. I am sure it will just take a few days for the "guys" to work out the "details" of life on the own. Just watch them. My Cookie doesn't have much to do with Lilly just sniffs her and goes over and lays down. Now our chow mix still thinks of her as something to chase so we keep them seperated. Good Luck and ALL of your fur babies are beautiful.

Katrina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jacklyn,

It is going to take time and effort on everyone's part to make it work. My situation was different as I brought my 3.8 lb and 12 week old Havanese into a house of two Standard Poodles. I introduced them right away and let them get to know each other, but was monitoring them every second. From the moment I brought Bug home till he was fully house broken at 6 months I never left the three of them alone for a moment, not worried, just making sure. Six months was a magic number for us as Bugsy was house broken and my big guys have proven to me that they were totally trustworthy with him. 

Good luck,


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Such a pretty puppy! That's what my husband refers to as a "real dog"! LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just want to say good luck with Maddie. She is a beauty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! I would suggest let them work it out with your supervision. It took Dora 2 weeks to play with Dasher and now I realize why people say you can't keep a dog in full coat with a puppy. Dasher came with his own scissors!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much for you comments! You all are amazing! Today was going really well up until an hour ago. We played out in the pool almost all day and the digs were all enjoying themselves. Maddie is such a sweetie! They all ran together and sat in the shade together. However, when we were on our evening walk tonight we let them all play in the front yard. Maddie walked past Nick and kind of brushed up on his back and then out of nowhere, he snapped around and tried to bite Maddie. She was completely unfazed and just kept playing but I was pretty shooken up. Ever since, Nick and Norah have started the growling thing up again. Are they fighting for the pack order? Is there anything I can do besides watch them? Obviously they haven't been left alone together and I am going to continue to watch them like crazy. Any thoughts/ ideas?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think taking them for a walk together is very important. If you can keep the focus on the walk, make it a good long one to tire them out. That way when they get home and are in the front yard, most of their energy will have been expelled. It may take a few weeks of walks but I'm sure eventually things will settle down. 

If they do snap at each other or growl, I would make sure they understand that it's not acceptable. 

Good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Keep doing what you are doing, they are still trying to get to know each other and figure out the packing order. If Nick or Nora growl at Maddie, you should immediately tell him/her NO and put him/her on the back in submissive position. They will learn quickly enough that it's unacceptable behavior.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats on the cute new puppy - sounds like she's taking it in stride. Everyone's advice is great, just make sure you come across as the "alpha bitch" at all times. Little muzzle shakes are good for gentle corrections.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh! Maddie is so darling! She'll be just fine and they will be just fine ~ give each of them equal time and you'll be fine!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Maddie is beautiful. I can't offer any advice on the big dog/small dog thing. Even though I've always had a mix of big/small, I never really had any issues. I just expected that they'd get along, and they did. Anyway, congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful puppy family!!!!!


----------

